# Ceravape Cerabis 44 c/w 5ml extension tank and 45



## kyle_redbull (23/11/16)

Hi guys I know u stock the original cerabis but wanted to see if u guys are planning on stocking the new 44 and 45? 

Have u seen the cerabis 44 vape Kit very nice too?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (5/12/16)

Bump


----------



## Schnappie (5/12/16)

Seems I'm taking my Estoc on holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/16)

Vape King will be sticking the 44 and the 45... they are on the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (5/12/16)

Awesome, was just about to pull the trigger on a 45, can get it incl delivery for $34


----------



## Schnappie (13/12/16)

These should land anyday now  almost wishing my garden route holiday over just to fire up one of these babies with a nice menthol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/12/16)

@Stroodlepuff sorry for being a pain in the neck about this tank but have you guys got an eta yet maybe?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Stroodlepuff sorry for being a pain in the neck about this tank but have you guys got an eta yet maybe?



They are in customs pending release, they have been stopped by CBCU so pending their decision we will be able to give an ETA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They are in customs pending release, they have been stopped by CBCU so pending their decision we will be able to give an ETA


Thanks, thought as much that its customs again


----------



## Richelo Killian (20/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They are in customs pending release, they have been stopped by CBCU so pending their decision we will be able to give an ETA



Any update on when you may have these in stock?

ALSO ... Will you be getting the 5ml extension glass as well?

Can't wait to order 1 of these!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/16)

No update yet sadly, customs become real pains at this time of year, they look for any excuse to hold your goods. They have not actually given us a reason as to why they are holding it so as soon as I have feedback I will let you know.

@Gizmo are we getting the 5ml extension?


----------



## Richelo Killian (20/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No update yet sadly, customs become real pains at this time of year, they look for any excuse to hold your goods. They have not actually given us a reason as to why they are holding it so as soon as I have feedback I will let you know.
> 
> @Gizmo are we getting the 5ml extension?



Ugh, that really sucks. Damn customs!

Well, expect an order the second they become available!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No update yet sadly, customs become real pains at this time of year, they look for any excuse to hold your goods. They have not actually given us a reason as to why they are holding it so as soon as I have feedback I will let you know.
> 
> @Gizmo are we getting the 5ml extension?



Not sure if you guys are @Stroodlepuff but there is a small parcel in that shipment with a couple for me.


----------



## Strontium (1/1/17)

@Stroodlepuff any word yet on the Cerabis?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/1/17)

Strontium said:


> @Stroodlepuff any word yet on the Cerabis?



Nothing yet  will hound them again from Tuesday


----------



## Strontium (12/1/17)

Bump


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/17)

They let me know today that it has cleared customs after a Hello Peter & Social Media rant! So Holding thumbs for Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (13/1/17)

Awesome, you guys work the prices out yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They let me know today that it has cleared customs after a Hello Peter & Social Media rant! So Holding thumbs for Monday



Bloody hell that is ridiculous! You must be losing your mind @Stroodlepuff! That is so annoying!

PS I have a couple of fish bowl tanks in the same box.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bloody hell that is ridiculous! You must be losing your mind @Stroodlepuff! That is so annoying!
> 
> PS I have a couple of fish bowl tanks in the same box.



Uncle Rob, its been ridiculous! Parcels just havent been moving, so I went on a rampage (This one in particular has been stuck since August) and had the big wigs at DHL and TNT SA calling me and now they are all of a sudden actually moving...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (16/1/17)

Will they be accompanied by replacement coil packs?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/1/17)

Guess what was just delivered  Just waiting on the Giz to get back and they will be loaded on the site

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (18/1/17)

Many peeps will be rejoicing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (19/1/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Guess what was just delivered  Just waiting on the Giz to get back and they will be loaded on the site



Any idea yet when they will be available for order online. I have been checking like every 2 hours on your site since Monday, and still not there


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Any idea yet when they will be available for order online. I have been checking like every 2 hours on your site since Monday, and still not there



@Gizmo was rushed to hospital last night and he is having some tests done... and @Stroodlepuff is obviously with him... my guess is these may take a day or two to find thier way onto the web site and into the shops...


----------



## Schnappie (19/1/17)

Hope he is okay!


----------



## Richelo Killian (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo was rushed to hospital last night and he is having some tests done... and @Stroodlepuff is obviously with him... my guess is these may take a day or two to find thier way onto the web site and into the shops...



Oh no! I hope he's ok, and for a quick and full recovery!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/17)

It's been a long time coming but the fish bowl extension for the Cerabis 44 arrived.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richelo Killian (21/1/17)

Still not on the VK site.

I ordered some directly from the manufacturer, but, they took almost 3 weeks to just ship it. Now with Chinese new year, it won't even leave that country for another week or so, and then of course have to deal with our own wonderful customs and postal service!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/1/17)

Hey guys

Sorry these havent been loaded yet, we only got home this morning. Giz is recovering well, soon as he has had a rest and has a bit more energy I will speak to him and load them

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Richelo Killian (21/1/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry these havent been loaded yet, we only got home this morning. Giz is recovering well, soon as he has had a rest and has a bit more energy I will speak to him and load them



Completely understand @Stroodlepuff ! Family and health ALWAYS FIRST!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/1/17)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-45.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-45-44-replacement-coils-4-pack-0.5ohm.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (21/1/17)

Gizmo said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-45.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-45-44-replacement-coils-4-pack-0.5ohm.html



No 44 or 5ml extension tank?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/1/17)

The 44ml, the fishtank and the 5ml Extension are still on their way

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

